# Paragraph Break/Hard Return Not Working



## Andypants (Nov 28, 2014)

After the first few posts I made on this site, I have been unable to make a post with separate paragraphs.  Everything gets merged into one unreadable block of text after I hit Submit.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 29, 2014)

Phone or computer?


----------



## Alix (Nov 29, 2014)

Try shift + return


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 29, 2014)

In my experience, weird symptoms like this almost always end up being browser related issues specific to your computer or tablet. And the fact that no one else has reported the same problem practically guarantees it.

The first thing I would do is empty out your browser cache, and then I would reboot. That's it. You would be absolutely amazed how many times those two simple remedies will clear up browser problems.

If that doesn't work, come back and post your computer operating system (and version) and the browser you are using. And then we can try some different things.


----------



## Andypants (Nov 29, 2014)

First I tried deleting my cookies for this site.

Let's see if it works...


YES!!!


----------

